# Nucig



## Allan (5/4/14)

A mate brought me a bottle of Nucig from the UK. I have the menthol flavour and really like it. Its just a little creamy which makes for a good smooth vape.

A wee bit expensive at 10 pounds a 30 ml bottle though! They must be linked to Twisp


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

That what, about R180. Not too bad if you like it.


----------

